# صوم الميلاد



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*صوم الميلاد *​ 
+ مدته : 43 يوم .. مقسم إلى :

3 أيام كمثال صيام المؤمنين عند نقل جبل المقطم ، لتعلمنا الكنيسة أنه بالصوم والصلاة تحدث المعجزات . 

الـ 40 يوم لهدف الاستعداد لآستقبال ميلاد مخلصنا ، كمثال صيام موسى النبى 40 يوم قبل أن يستلم لوحى الشريعة. 

+ طقسه :- 

يصام أنقطاعى حتى الساعة 3 ظهراً ويأكل فيه سمك تخفيفاً على المؤمنين من طول فترة .

الصوم على مدار السنة عدا الاربعاء والجمعة ، لا توجد فيه نبوات ولا مطانيات بل اختياريه . 











































في الخامس عشر من شهر تشرين الثاني يبدأ صوم الميلاد الذي يدوم ثلاثة و أربعين يوما وينتهي بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح .

أهمية عيد الميلاد بالنسبة لخلاصنا تفرض بشكل طبيعي هذا الصوم كتحضير لنا كي نكون مستعدين ان تستقبل في مذود قلوبنا المسيح " الآتي" 

من المشارق ليمنحنا من جديد ما خسرناه في السابق أي الحياة الأبدية .

تسمي بعض الكتب الكنسية القديمة عيد الميلاد فصحآ،
وذلك بسبب ارتباط عيد الميلاد الوثيق بسر خلاصنا من الخطيئة ونجاتنا من الموت، 

لذلك فان ترتيب الخدم الليتورجية المرافقة للميلاد وما قبله وما بعده تشبه الى حد بعيد الخدم المرافقة للفصح.

الكنيسة حددت صوم الميلاد لتهيئ لكل فرد المستوى الروحي الذي يستطيع من خلاله قبول سر الخلاص والمعلن في التجسد الإلهي،

أي في ميلاد المسيح،لأنه يستحيل على الإنسان الطبيعي المنغمس في الأكل والشرب والملاهي ان يقبل هذا السر الفائق الطبيعة،

لذلك إذا لم يرتفع الإنسان الى ما فوق الطبيعة بكل كيانه بالصوم حتى يتهيأ العقل للتفكير في إمكانية التجسد وضرورته فلن يستطيع ان يدرك هذا السر .

الفكرة الأساسية في الصوم هي التهيئى لـ "مجيء" الرب يسوع .قد يشعر البعض ان كلمة "مجيء" هي رمزية لان المسيح يأتي إلينا في كل وقت ويعيش معنا فينا . 

رغم ذلك فان اقتراب يسوع وحضوره الأزليين يأخذان طابعا خاصا وزخما قويا في زمن الصوم هذا لان الصوم يمنحنا نعمة ان نعي هذا الحضور بوضوح أكثر وبجدة. 

انه زمن انتظارنا للنور الذي سيظهر . ننتظر تجسد الإله، ان يصير إنسانا مثلنا لكي يخلصنا . :"صار الإله إنسانا لكي يصير الإنسان إلها ". 

تجسد يسوع لكي نستعيد الوحدة والشركة معه . ونحن نستعد لاقتبال الحدث بالصوم . 

صوم الميلاد ليس قاسيا مثل الصوم الكبير،لا نصوم خلاله عن الطعام حتى الظهر،

لكن لا يسمح بأكل اللحوم والمنتجات الحيوانية طيلة الصوم إنما تسمح الكنيسة بأكل الأسماك والمنتجات البحرية ما عدا الأربعاء والجمعة . 

كذالك تُمنع الأكاليل من 2. كانون الأول وحتى السابع من كانون الثاني ضمنا .


الصوم يحافظ على كل فضيلة وهو بداية جهاد واكليل الذين في الإمساك وهو بدء الحياة المسيحية وأم الصلاة.
 (القديس باسيليوس الكبير)​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أختي فراشة*

*موضوع جامد ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*

*علي فكرة أنا مش هقدر أعلق اكثر من كدة اصلي بيني وبينك أنا مش شاطر في الطقوس خالص كنت بنجح في الكلية في هذه المادة بالزق*
* ههههههههه*

*ربنا معاكي *
*وكل صوم وأحنا طيبين*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

ميرسى يا امير على التعليق و يكفى عندى انك دخلت الموضوع و قريتة و عجبك

الرب يباركك


----------



## adel baket (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

الف شكر الفراشه
معلومات رائعه ومهمه
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

الف شكر يا عادل

الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوضك


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

ميرسي كتير يا فراشة الرب يباركك ويسوع معكي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

شكرآ يا رامى

ايوة كدا الجملة على بعض احلى بكتير

الرب يباركك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

*موضوع رائع وتاملات روحية جميلة*
*كل سنة وانت طيبة وكل أخوتنا بالمنتدى بخير*
*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوم الميلاد*

شكرآ يا منصور 

و انت طيب و بخير دايمآ

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## رامى ايليا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*
ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع ده
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

وانت طيب يا رامي

ميرسي جدا لمرورك​


----------



## nonaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا فراشه
وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير
وشكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
امين​


----------



## جارجيوس (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع و ميلاد مجيد للجميع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا فراشه​
> وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير
> وشكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ...


 وانتي طيبة و بالصحة و السلامة حبيبتي 

وميرسي لردك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع و ميلاد مجيد للجميع


 شكرا جريس

وكل سنة وانت طيب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميررررررسى يا فراشتى على المو ضوع الجميل وكل سنه وانتى وكل أعضاء منتدانا بخيييييييير ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

وانتي طيبة يا دون دون يا حبيبة قلبي

سنة جديدية سعيدة عليكي وعلى كل اسرتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اضف الى ذلك
الانسان الصائم لا يستطيع ان يخطىء
 والا لماذا صومه ووجع القلب
كلام جميل جداااااااا فراشة 
شكرااااااااا جزيلا" اختى
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا فراشه
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اضف الى ذلك​
> الانسان الصائم لا يستطيع ان يخطىء
> والا لماذا صومه ووجع القلب
> كلام جميل جداااااااا فراشة
> ...


 ميرسي جدا يا كليم

على الرد والاضافة الجميلة

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فراشه​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​


 ميرسي يا كوكي يا عسل  :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## bola555 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المعاني الروحية الجميله.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا بولا

كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## كولا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا على الموضوع
وكل سنة وانت طيب 
وكل الاعضاء


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وانت طيب يا كولا

ميرسي لمرورك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *صوم الميلاد *​
> + مدته : 43 يوم .. مقسم إلى :
> 
> 3 أيام كمثال صيام المؤمنين عند نقل جبل المقطم ، لتعلمنا الكنيسة أنه بالصوم والصلاة تحدث المعجزات .
> ...




موضوع رائع جداااااا

استحق كل التقدير

رجاااااء صلى لاجلى رجاااااااااء​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااااا​
> 
> استحق كل التقدير​
> 
> رجاااااء صلى لاجلى رجاااااااااء​


 صلوات العذراء و القديسين تكون معاك يارب امين

ميرسي لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نصيف خلف (25 نوفمبر 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 نوفمبر 2012)

كل سنة وجميع المسيحين بخير وسعادة


----------



## Eternal life (25 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

يآريت كآن عندنا كنيسه علشآن اصوم 

وكل عآم والجميع بخير بمناسبة صوم الميلاد ^^


----------



## RASHY19_7 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا كل سنه وحضراتكم طيبين


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر 
موضوعك رائع وجميل جدا 
وكله نقاطه مهمه 
ربنا يباركك *​


----------

